
Show HN: RoughJS – Create hand-drawn graphics now supports both SVG and Canvas - shihn
https://github.com/pshihn/rough
======
shihn
Hi, I launched Rough.js a month ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16571827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16571827))
and was overwhelmed by all the love.

Now Rough.js renders SVG nodes as well. This would be great for creating more
interactive graphics. [http://roughjs.com/](http://roughjs.com/)

